# Product Availability



## ExpatEmigre (Nov 22, 2015)

As I prepare for my move, I've begun to think about the products I will have to scour the earth to find (or find similar replacements), in addition to those for which easy substitutions might be found. 

Any insight into the availability of the same or similar products, in Mexico generally, but specifically in Puerto Vallarta, would be helpful. I have never looked for these things in my travels. 

Right now, at the top of my head are:

Apple Cider Vinegar - raw & unfiltered, with "the mother" 

Sensodyne Pronamel toothpaste

ACT restoring mouthwash

Q-tips - the real ones, not those horrid European monstrosities akin to Medieval torture implements


----------



## Howler (Apr 22, 2013)

ExpatEmigre said:


> Apple Cider Vinegar - raw & unfiltered, with "the mother"
> 
> Sensodyne Pronamel toothpaste
> 
> ...


You shouldn't have any trouble finding any of these items in PV. What you don't find in the big box stores should be available in the local mercados. Although I have never been to PV (yet), I have seen or purchased these same items easily enough in other parts of Mexico - some places smaller & more remote.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Good cookware like Revere Ware with copper bottom ...... or cast iron if you like it. Bottle (Beer) stoppers if you drink caguamas. A small coffee grinder for beans or herbs

There's more ?


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

sparks said:


> Good cookware like Revere Ware with copper bottom ...... or cast iron if you like it. Bottle (Beer) stoppers if you drink caguamas. A small coffee grinder for beans or herbs
> 
> There's more ?


I grind small quantities of herbs like cilantro, cumin, rosemary, etc in a molcajete. It works great.


----------



## Andreas_Montoya (Jan 12, 2013)

Don't worry. You will find plenty more things to miss once you get here.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Andreas_Montoya said:


> Don't worry. You will find plenty more things to miss once you get here.


And you'll find plenty of things available here to substitute for them. If you want to have a happy life in Mexico, don't expect it to be a duplicate of the one you're leaving behind.


----------



## Howler (Apr 22, 2013)

Andreas_Montoya said:


> Don't worry. You will find plenty more things to miss once you get here.


...and new things to love that you hadn't seen before NOB!!


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

It is hard for me to make a day without my papaya fix, and to think that NOB I NEVER ate it. BTW, now NOB I can't find any as delicious as the ones I get in Mexico.


----------



## Andreas_Montoya (Jan 12, 2013)

I was speaking of any type of sausage besides chorizo. Or hot links. The Zummo meat company was in my home town and if you invited people to a barbeque and didn't serve Zummo Party Time Links you would be facing a lynch party.
Don't get me wrong, I love Mexico or I wouldn't be here. But there are things you simply won't find here in the mountains. Good cinnamon rolls, certain spices, pop biscuits and such.


----------



## Andreas_Montoya (Jan 12, 2013)

I have learned to make biscuits and they are good. I made white gravy for them yesterday but have to use baking powder as yeast is not available here.
Walmart in the US has absolutely the best Margarita mix and it is sugar free. In the powdered drink mixes such as Crystal Light the "Great Value" brand Lime Margarita mix is great. I clean them out when I go home. Still can't find nutmeg, chili powder or cayenne pepper like Texas so I also stock up on those.
My advice is to load up on spices that you like. They have a long shelf life. Also hot wing sauce if you like them.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

Andreas_Montoya said:


> I have learned to make biscuits and they are good. I made white gravy for them yesterday but have to use baking powder as yeast is not available here.
> Walmart in the US has absolutely the best Margarita mix and it is sugar free. In the powdered drink mixes such as Crystal Light the "Great Value" brand Lime Margarita mix is great. I clean them out when I go home. Still can't find nutmeg, chili powder or cayenne pepper like Texas so I also stock up on those.


Biscuits are made with baking powder not yeast. However, Chedraui sells yeast and nutmeg. In the land of chilies, you are importing them from Texas!:confused2:


----------



## Andreas_Montoya (Jan 12, 2013)

Another forum had the topic "things you wish you had brought". Women overwhelmingly said soft towels as the towels here were not thick.
Men said tools and a dolly.


----------



## Andreas_Montoya (Jan 12, 2013)

joaquinx said:


> Biscuits are made with baking powder not yeast. However, Chedraui sells yeast and nutmeg. In the land of chilies, you are importing them from Texas!:confused2:


Cinnamon rolls call for yeast and nutmeg. 

I am yet to find chili powder like we have in Texas to make actual chili. The same goes for powdered cayenne, at least I haven't seen any. 
Chili itself in a can is pathetic, but traditional over hot dogs. You won't find Wolf Brand, Austex or any other canned chili here. Even in Playa del Carmen with all of the expats I never found canned chili or real chili powder. I make a big pot of chili and freeze it in separate containers.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

Andreas_Montoya said:


> Another forum had the topic "things you wish you had brought". Women overwhelmingly said soft towels as the towels here were not thick.
> Men said tools and a dolly.


I have no idea where these people do their shopping, but I've seen thick towels in both supermarkets and department stores. Apparently, those men can't find a hardware store. It's as if Mexicans don't like thick towels, tools, and a dolly, i.e., a diablo in Spanish-


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

joaquinx said:


> I have no idea where these people do their shopping, but I've seen thick towels in both supermarkets and department stores.


I just received a thick fluffy bath towel for a Christmas gift, bought right here in Mexico. It is true, though, that they will be more expensive here than in the States.


----------



## Andreas_Montoya (Jan 12, 2013)

joaquinx said:


> I have no idea where these people do their shopping, but I've seen thick towels in both supermarkets and department stores. Apparently, those men can't find a hardware store. It's as if Mexicans don't like thick towels, tools, and a dolly, i.e., a diablo in Spanish-


I was talking about what women said. A man can brush his hair with a wire brush or shave with bath soap or just dry. My wife now doesn't do this but my X had cosmetics like there was no end to them. Women use loufa sponges, scrubby things, candles by the tub, lotions, oils, conditioner, foot lotions, hand lotions, skin lotions, the list goes on but what we consider a soft towel is neanderthal by women's standards. 
I actually spied a tube in the bathroom that read "Placenta". I asked my X if she knew what placenta was and she said it made her hair soft.
Personally I have never had a problem finding tools or a dolly here but some men will destroy the house if you hand them a screw driver. I guess they didn't think to bring the basics.


----------



## Andreas_Montoya (Jan 12, 2013)

The ease or difficulty of finding products mainly depends on the number of expats in your area. In PDC, I was able to find a lot more things than here. But even my wife who was born here gets frustrated by things she cannot find here. In Cordoba, good luck finding a particular watch band pin, or diamonds, or powdered cinnamon. Spices are slim here and you have to go to Walmart or Chedraui to buy diet Coke as the locals here don't do diet anything.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Andreas_Montoya said:


> Cinnamon rolls call for yeast and nutmeg.
> 
> I am yet to find chili powder like we have in Texas to make actual chili. The same goes for powdered cayenne, at least I haven't seen any.
> Chili itself in a can is pathetic, but traditional over hot dogs. You won't find Wolf Brand, Austex or any other canned chili here. Even in Playa del Carmen with all of the expats I never found canned chili or real chili powder. I make a big pot of chili and freeze it in separate containers.



I have some nutmeg sitting right now in my pantry, which I bought at Superama. In Spanish it's called "nuez moscada". 

From what I know, which may not be accurate, "chili" (an English word) is not the same as "chile" (a Mexican Spanish word). I have never seen chiles in powdered form in Mexico. Instead the many, many varieties of chile peppers are eaten raw (in salsa) or cooked in all sorts of dishes (like mole, for example) or even stuffed with cheese or gound beef. And the big pot of "chili" mentioned by Andreas is more Tex-Mex food, not found in Mexico, except perhaps along the border with Texas.


----------



## Andreas_Montoya (Jan 12, 2013)

My chili is absolutely Tex Mex. Two pounds of ground beef, two pounds of stew meat. Jalapenos or habaneros, plenty of chili powder, powdered cayenne peppers, garlic, salt and pepper.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Andreas_Montoya said:


> My chili is absolutely Tex Mex. Two pounds of ground beef, two pounds of stew meat. Jalapenos or habaneros, plenty of chili powder, powdered cayenne peppers, garlic, salt and pepper.


Too much picante for me!


----------



## Andreas_Montoya (Jan 12, 2013)

Isla Verde said:


> Too much picante for me!


You can tone it down. I forgot the whole thing stews in tomato sauce. No onions as that makes it sweet. Chopped onions if you like once cooked. 
Texas has some really big chili cook offs.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> Too much picante for me!


This is known as "twice-burn chili". It burns when you eat it and it burns the following morning.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I would bet that the chile powder is Hatch, from New Mexico. It has a unique flavor.


----------



## Andreas_Montoya (Jan 12, 2013)

joaquinx said:


> This is known as "twice-burn chili". It burns when you eat it and it burns the following morning.





RVGRINGO said:


> I would bet that the chile powder is Hatch, from New Mexico. It has a unique flavor.


No, it's Tex Joy, also made in my hometown by the Texas Coffee Company.


----------



## Dray2 (Apr 14, 2012)

Andreas_Montoya said:


> Cinnamon rolls call for yeast and nutmeg.
> 
> I am yet to find chili powder like we have in Texas to make actual chili. The same goes for powdered cayenne, at least I haven't seen any.
> Chili itself in a can is pathetic, but traditional over hot dogs. You won't find Wolf Brand, Austex or any other canned chili here. Even in Playa del Carmen with all of the expats I never found canned chili or real chili powder. I make a big pot of chili and freeze it in separate containers.


I have bought red chili powder in Superama here in Acapulco. It was the Great Value brand and called Chili en Polvo...worked great for my chili!!!


----------



## Anonimo (Apr 8, 2012)

*Sausage Links*

At our Morelia Costco, we have purchased Kiolbassy brand Smoked sausage, made in Texas. It's very good.

Costco also carries Spanish Chorizo Picante, something like hard pepperoni, only better; as well as Obertal sausages. Check it out!

Costco Mexico is a treasure chest for expat cravings.


----------



## Anonimo (Apr 8, 2012)

Ground "molido" chile de árbol makes an adequate, if not superior substitute for cayenne. I have also bought Spanish pimentón (paprika) that is searingly hot. Just look for "pimentón picante".

This is the brand I have, "Dos Caballos", produced in Murcia, Spain, and distributed in Mexico by Cesarfer. It doesn't take much to add a real kick to whatever you're cooking. I may have bought in in Mercado San Juan, México, D.F., but I'm not sure.


----------



## Anonimo (Apr 8, 2012)

*Yeast availability*



joaquinx said:


> Biscuits are made with baking powder not yeast. However, Chedraui sells yeast and nutmeg. In the land of chilies, you are importing them from Texas!:confused2:


While it's true that most biscuits are made with baking powder (typically "Royal" brand, a synonym for baking powder in Mexico), yeast is widely available in stores where we live, in a wide range of types and packaging, from fresh block yeast to little envelopes of instant TradiPan, to 500 gram vacuum sealed packages of Sierra Nevada brand _levadura_ (yeast), both in red label, for non sweet breads and gold label, for sweet breads. There are other brands, but I've seen them less often, such as "SAF".

I use gold label for both, and it works fine for me.

Where does Andreas Montoya live, that there is no yeast available? :confused2:


----------



## Anonimo (Apr 8, 2012)

> Apple Cider Vinegar - raw & unfiltered, with "the mother"


I suggest looking for it at an organic foods store. Or go to an area of apple orchards. 
Similarly, I like naturally fermented pineapple vinegar, which I can get very inexpensively in 2 liter soda bottles, when I can get to the Mercado Niño Santo in Morelia. I _imagine_, but can't say for sure, that the pineapple vinegar has natural enzymes as well as beneficial ferments.

I think that pineapple vinegar would be easy to make, like making _tepache_, or pineapple beer, but without all the sweeteners and spices that go into _tepache_.
A Batch a Tepache


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

I find nutmeg and cayenne pepper without problem here. The only spices I have not found yeat are galangal and somak otherwise have found everything I need, it is a question of knowing where to look and also it depends on the area you live in. You can also grow some of them here.


----------



## Anonimo (Apr 8, 2012)

*Nutmeg in Spanish*

Nutmeg in Spanish: "Nuez de Moscada". I buy whole nutmegs, and grate what I need using a nutmeg grater, or better, a Microplane, as I need it. Fresher, better tasting that way.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

yes I do the same in Chiapas-


----------



## diablita (May 7, 2010)

Sorry for being a party pooper but none of the aforementioned comments addresses what the original poster was asking about.


----------



## ExpatEmigre (Nov 22, 2015)

Isla Verde said:


> And you'll find plenty of things available here to substitute for them. If you want to have a happy life in Mexico, don't expect it to be a duplicate of the one you're leaving behind.


I don't expect that.
However, if need be, I'll import real Q-tips, without question or hesitation. I do when I'm in Paris. I hardly think wanting 4 items or reasonable facsimiles means I expect the same life as I have here.


----------



## ExpatEmigre (Nov 22, 2015)

coondawg said:


> It is hard for me to make a day without my papaya fix, and to think that NOB I NEVER ate it. BTW, now NOB I can't find any as delicious as the ones I get in Mexico.


I agree. I have thoroughly detested any papaya I've ever tasted in the U.S., but I liked (although, admittedly, did not love) papaya I've had in, among other places, Mexico.


----------



## ExpatEmigre (Nov 22, 2015)

Andreas_Montoya said:


> Another forum had the topic "things you wish you had brought". Women overwhelmingly said soft towels as the towels here were not thick.
> Men said tools and a dolly.


As a gay man, I will, somewhat predictably, side with the ladies. The condos in which I've stayed have had nice towels, though.


----------



## Anonimo (Apr 8, 2012)

diablita said:


> Sorry for being a party pooper but none of the aforementioned comments addresses what the original poster was asking about.


But are you saying that the somewhat off topic comments are of no value? Forum discussions, by their nature, tend to wander off the exact topic. At least in this case, the comments were within the general definition of what the OP is seeking, IMO.


----------



## sunnyvmx (Mar 14, 2010)

This straight lady ordered her diablo (dolly) from Amazon. A beautiful strong heavy duty one.
I move a lot of large planters around. I like my pressure washer too, but I bought that here in Walmart.


----------



## Andreas_Montoya (Jan 12, 2013)

joaquinx said:


> This is known as "twice-burn chili". It burns when you eat it and it burns the following morning.





Anonimo said:


> But are you saying that the somewhat off topic comments are of no value? Forum discussions, by their nature, tend to wander off the exact topic. At least in this case, the comments were within the general definition of what the OP is seeking, IMO.


Agreed. A person making the initial move here may not realize that something as simple as a favorite spice may be unavailable.

Or that the coffee filters are located in electronics by the pots.

Or the fabric softener is not with the detergent but near the dog food.


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

ExpatEmigre said:


> As I prepare for my move, I've begun to think about the products I will have to scour the earth to find (or find similar replacements), in addition to those for which easy substitutions might be found.
> 
> Any insight into the availability of the same or similar products, in Mexico generally, but specifically in Puerto Vallarta, would be helpful. I have never looked for these things in my travels.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure if you can get all these specific brands in Mexico, and I'm not there right now so I can't take a peek next time I'm at a pharmacy or Walmart. 

1. Sensodyne is available in Mexico, but I'm not sure about Pronamel. Sensodyne Repair & Protect is available. Encuentra el producto SensodyneÂ®perfecto para tus dientes sensibles

There is an interesting back story about the key ingredient in Sensodyne Repair & Protect, NovaMin. NovaMin apparently actually does repair and restore enamel, and is the ingredient in Sensodyne Repair & Protect in Mexico, Canada, Europe and most of the world *except* the US. In the US, GSK has had difficulty getting FDA approval of NovaMin so they substituted stannous fluoride. I don't know how NovaMin and Pronamel would compare in a head to head study (NovaMin potentially could be better) but the Mexican version of Sensodyne Repair & Protect could be a reasonable substitute if Pronamel is not available. GSK drops ball with puzzling US release of Sensodyne ‘Repair & Protect’ sans 45S5 glass | The American Ceramic Society

Sensodyne Repair & Protect actually helps repair sensitive teeth

2. ACT Restoring Mouthwash. I have no idea if this specific brand is available in Mexico, but I wouldn't count in it. It's not available in Canada, to the best of my knowledge. I couldn't find anything on-line for availability in Mexico (doing a search in Spanish "enjuague bucal ACT"). 

3. Q-tip brand: I thought this would be available in Mexico, but again looking on-line I find plenty of "hisopos" (or "hisopos con cabeza de algodón") but not the specific Q-tip brand (except a reseller on Mercado Libre selling them at an outrageous price). I don't know if Johnson & Johnson "Cotonetes" would be a reasonable substitute. Algodón, almohadillas de algodón, hisopos y cotonetes en Superama - Superama en línea

If not bring lots with you - at least they don't weigh much!


----------



## Anonimo (Apr 8, 2012)

Andreas_Montoya said:


> Agreed. A person making the initial move here may not realize that something as simple as a favorite spice may be unavailable.
> 
> Or that the coffee filters are located in electronics by the pots.
> 
> Or the fabric softener is not with the detergent but near the dog food.


Or the corn syrup is in the babies' supplies department. Or that baking soda is often in the pharmacy. But sometimes, it's with the baking ingredients. How odd!

It's all part of the fun.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Many of the spices I use are in the medecinal stands at the market in San Cristobal . There is also a store that sells a lot of spices in the middle of town and they have lots of things but not everything so the medecinal stands come in handy.

Anonima, I do not bake so I do not know about it but considering that all the stoves with an oven I have seen are used for storage it is not surprising..


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

You can find soft thick towels here but they are more expensive than in the States , Same with the sheets , you can find high end sheets but they are more expensive.
Things can get on your nerve in some areas as finding things can be a challenge. WHen I ws rebuilding a house about 9 years ago in San Cristobal I could not find dark electrical wire and then I bought some low voltage lights and when they light bulb blew I could not find the lightbulbs, biw I still have a couple of lamps without a lampshade as lampshade are not a high priority items and the selection is very poor in San Cristobal. Every place has its challenges and it can take time to find what you want but since I am retired I have the timei..


----------



## ExpatEmigre (Nov 22, 2015)

Anonimo said:


> But are you saying that the somewhat off topic comments are of no value? Forum discussions, by their nature, tend to wander off the exact topic. At least in this case, the comments were within the general definition of what the OP is seeking, IMO.


OP likes where the thread has strayed.


----------



## ExpatEmigre (Nov 22, 2015)

You're awesome, ojos! Thanks very much.
The only thing I absolutely must have the specific brand of would be Q-tips. I haven't found a decent substitute anywhere in the world.
I'll bring cases!


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

ExpatEmigre said:


> OP likes where the thread has strayed.


Ah, serendipity. It takes us to interesting places and ideas.


----------



## mattoleriver (Oct 21, 2011)

Amazon has 'em but you may not like the price. 
Q Tips Cotton Tip Applicators 170/box by QTIP: Amazon.com.mx: Salud, Belleza y Cuidado Personal


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

mattoleriver said:


> Amazon has 'em but you may not like the price.
> Q Tips Cotton Tip Applicators 170/box by QTIP: Amazon.com.mx: Salud, Belleza y Cuidado Personal


Similar to the prices on Mercado Libre:

Hisopos De Algodon - MercadoLibre México

I think Expat Emigre is definitely better off bringing them by the case!


----------



## ExpatEmigre (Nov 22, 2015)

They're what? $3 for a box of 750 here?
Guess what everyone who visits me from the US will be stashing in their suitcases for me!


----------



## Puertodise (Jul 9, 2013)

ExpatEmigre said:


> You're awesome, ojos! Thanks very much.
> The only thing I absolutely must have the specific brand of would be Q-tips. I haven't found a decent substitute anywhere in the world.
> I'll bring cases!


I bring mine from the U.S. I don't bring them by the case, but I usually bring two large cartons at a time.


----------

